# New Gaming PC!



## ptrk_1991 (Feb 11, 2008)

*What's better?*

CPU: Intel E8400 $269
Mobo: Gigabyte P35-DS3 $131
RAM: 2x1GB 800 A-DATA $62
HDD: WD SATA 500GB $132
Vid Card: Generic 512MB 8800 GT $289
DVD-RW: Asus 1814 BLT SATA $42
Case + PSU: Coolermaster CAC-T05 (w/ 460W) $108
Keyboard + Mouse: Logitech Deluxe 250 $15 and Internet 350 $23

Total: $1071

Versus

CPU: Intel CORE 2 Q6600/2.4Ghz/2x4MB/1066FSB/LGA775 * 
MOBO: Asus P5K-SE S775 QuadCore P35 FSB1333 DDR2 SATA2 PCIEx16 GbLAN ATX
RAM: DDR2 2048MB(2x1G)PC5300 667Mhz Kingston
HDD: Western Digital 500G SATAII 7200 rpm HDD(16Mb Cache)
GRAPHICS: Albatron GeForce 8800GT 512MB DDR3 PCIEx16 HDCP 2xDVI-I HDTV
CASE: iCute ZL08-5G-BB 500W 25CM Fan Middle Tower (Black)

Total: $1031 (No mouse/keyboard included )

Those are my options so far, looking for something around the $1000 price range (AU dollars)


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: What's better?*

Without a doubt your 2nd choice with the Q6600...


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: What's better?*

In my opinion they both are monster machines. But the Q6600 is a quad. That is what makes the second build better in my opinion. Go with the Q6600 build.

EDIT: Just noticed your powersupply selection. Don't go for anything less than 600 watts if you plan to use a 8800 series card.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: What's better?*

The P5K SE isn't a very good board. I would pick the first one because of (a) the better motherboard and (b) the newer processor. Most people won't find that a dual core limits them.

I do however agree that a better power supply is a must. Look at the Antec Trio 650W, OCZ GameXtreme 600W, or the PC Power & Cooling 610W.


----------



## pobri19 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: What's better?*

Well if i build it myself i can swap parts around, so any ideas? i could probably find a more powerful PSU aswell for not too much extra cost


----------



## pobri19 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi there, I'm looking to build a gaming system that can run things such as COD4 smoothly, but I have a tight budget. I'm looking to only spend around the $600 mark, and I'm uncertain if it's even possible to build a machine capable of such things at this price . Anyways if it is, where should I start? I've never built a computer before, so I'm a bit stuck. Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The E8400 is a good CPU to start. You shouldn't need to go SLI or Crossfire to be able to play COD4, as long as you get one of the higher end cards with a suitably capable and efficient PSU to match.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Try auctions, there is always a bargain to be found!!!


----------



## toka (Jul 11, 2006)

You're talking in dollars, not being an American myself I am limited in the help I can give you. What I will say is that every forum I go on where there is talk of people buying PC components the website that KEEPS coming up is www.newegg.com so I guess they are pretty reputable, I have checked their prices and they seem reasonable. Also as stressfreesoul said try auctions. eBay in my experience is often 10% - 30% cheaper then the shops. Make sure you only buy from sellers who have a good amount of positive feedback.


----------



## sopranodx10 (Jun 21, 2008)

well you might get the E8400 CPU like stressfreesoul sayd,a 8800GT(i had 1 and i can tell you those things are awesome) and get 2GB of ram or more about the motherboard if you want to future proof your pc then go for a SLI motherboard the 780i is a good one http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3523225&CatId=1533


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

Those are all goods suggestions, but outside of his budget...Here's a build that just about fits your budget...

VGA: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130332

DVD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136142

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147071

HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136149

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141300

Board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128337

Chip: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116052

OS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116511

Just suggestions and trying to stay in your budget...Hope this helps...


----------



## jumbo1990ny (Jun 18, 2008)

If you like patriot's suggestions..id upgrade his psu to at least a 600w to be safe...


----------



## pobri19 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot Patriot that looks absolutely awesome! I probably won't need an OS with it, so maybe I could spend the left over money (If there is any ) on a more powerful PSU. Also, If I'm planning on building this myself, do I need to buy one of those grounding strap thingys? lol.

Another thing: I just realised that Newegg doesn't ship to Australia, and that's where I'm located . I didn't bother to mention it because AU dollar/US dollar is closely matched atm so a few extra dollars didn't bother me  Do you know of a alternative to Newegg?


----------



## pobri19 (Jan 14, 2007)

Another Thing: I looked for a site that delivers to Australian residents and I found www.Umart.com.au, the only problem is #1 They don't have the case you specified, so I got stuck with this:

Case: Deluxe Skyhawk Silver Case with Aluminum mesh panel(NO PSU)

And they didn't have the motherboard that you listed in stock so I did the next cheapest which was:

Motherboard: Gigabyte EP35-DS3 P35 1333Mhz FSB DDR2 1066 SATA2 Raid GLan

I have no idea what the difference between the DS3 R, L and all that is .
And the ram you listed, I don't think they had that brand etc, and this was cheaper, not sure if I should go with it or not though as I don't really know much about parts :

RAM: DDR2 1G PC5300 667 DDR2 RAM Apcer

ALSO! I found a 650 watt PSU instead:

PSU: Power Supply CoolerMaster Real 650W Extreme SLI Ready

I would link to all of these but it won't let me 

I also had to go for a diff graphics card because the one you listed wasn't there.

Anyways, yeah, what you think about all this? The total came to: 

TOTAL: $597.00

Which is australian dollars, and I don't see anywhere about postage costs either, so I'm assuming that'll be a bit (probably around $100 maybe?)

Anyways so this is what I ended up with (oh and please tell me if the PSU saying SLI ready is important):

HDD: Western Digital 400G SATA 7200 rpm HDD (16MB Cache) $79
PSU: Power Supply CoolerMaster Real 650W Extreme SLI Ready $98
CDDRIVE: LG DVD20X+- DUAL LAYER DVD Rewriter with Software(GH55NBBK) Black $29
CHIP: Intel Pentium Dual Core E2180 2.0GHz/1MB CACHE/800FSB/LGA775 $74 
RAM: DDR2 1G PC5300 667 DDR2 RAM Apcer $27
BOARD: Gigabyte EP35-DS3 P35 1333Mhz FSB DDR2 1066 SATA2 Raid GLan $126
GRAPHICS: Gigabyte GF8800GS,384MB,DDR3 $130
CASE: Deluxe Skyhawk Silver Case with Aluminum mesh panel(NO PSU) $34

Ok thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what state are you in i usually source parts from all over the country 
locally if there is not much price difference


----------



## pobri19 (Jan 14, 2007)

dai said:


> what state are you in i usually source parts from all over the country
> locally if there is not much price difference


Queensland, Sunshine Coast


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i usually hunt around for who has it the cheapest
qld
http://www.pcsol.com.au/default.asp
http://www.megabuy.com.au/index.php?sid=t6cfeht2ct1ojghlspkrlg1v02
syd
http://www.pcmarket.com.au/category.php?catID=POW
http://www.pcsol.com.au/default.asp
http://www.megaware.com.au/index.php?main_page=index&zenid=9bdf6f193b99a140dc0f362285a96573


----------



## pobri19 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Compatible System Parts? My first build*

Can you please tell me if these parts are compatible:

*HDD:* Western Digital 400G SATA 7200 rpm HDD (16MB Cache)
*PSU:* Power Supply CoolerMaster Real 650W Extreme SLI Ready
*CDDRIVE:* LG DVD20X+- DUAL LAYER DVD Rewriter with Software(GH55NBBK) Black
*CHIP:* Intel Pentium Dual Core E2180 2.0GHz/1MB CACHE/800FSB/LGA775
*RAM:* DDR2 1G PC5300 667 DDR2 RAM Apcer *( x 2 )*
*BOARD:* Gigabyte EP35-DS3 P35 1333Mhz FSB DDR2 1066 SATA2 Raid GLan
*GRAPHICS:* Gigabyte GF8800GS,384MB,DDR3
*CASE:* Deluxe Skyhawk Silver Case with Aluminum mesh panel(NO PSU)

Also could you please answer a few questions, with the motherboard, what's the difference between the DS3 and the DS3*L* and DS3*R* and all of those?

Another thing, the graphics card says DDR3, does that mean I can only use it if I have DDR3 RAM? which means that I wouldn't be able to get it because I'm getting DDR2 ram..

And! The PSU, says SLI Ready. Does that mean I need an SLI mobo to use it? Is my mobo SLI?

If you could give me any help on all of this, or maybe recommend better parts that are around the same price range that'd be great, thanks a lot!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Compatible System Parts? My first build*

should work well together
the ram on the video card has nothing to do with the system ram
no you don't need to run sli to use the psu it will be fine


----------



## pobri19 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Compatible System Parts? My first build*

Ok thanks, what about the DS3 letter things? I.e DS3L and DS3R, what are they?.. Also, well yeah.. lol


----------



## jumbo1990ny (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Compatible System Parts? My first build*

what are you using the system for ?... and what is your budget?


----------



## pobri19 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Compatible System Parts? My first build*

$600 AU dollars, and it'll be for gaming, but I'm on a tight budget, so I can't go too crazy.

Also, do you think buying that PSU is a waste of money? Should I buy a less powerful one and save some money?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't start new threads stay in the original
don't skimp on the power supply it is the heart of the system cut back on something else


----------



## jumbo1990ny (Jun 18, 2008)

eh try corsair or thermaltake toughpower for your PSU
if you have money get the 8800 gt not the gs 
ram try corsair or mushkin or ocz


----------

